# RIP PACU!!!!!!!!



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

September 19, 2003 my 3 pacu's passed away!!!!







they were awsome pets for 2 yrs but they just got to BIG!!!! so LONG LIVE THE PIRANHAS!!!!!!!!

RIP PACU'S U WILL ALWAYS BE REMEMBERED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

how did you lose 3 pacus on 1 day?

Oh and why is this in the lounge?


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

and fish don't die because they are too big. something else did them in


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm sorry to hear that... :sad: 
What happened, and how big were they?

*_Moved to Non-Piranha Forum_*


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Makoa84 said:


> September 19, 2003 my 3 pacu's passed away!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly 1 year ago from some time this month, I was saying the EXACT same thing. Only, I was happy, cuz I thought they were the ugliest fish I ever had the dishonor of raising. I fed those damned things Koi food :laugh:

How did yours die? I forgot to turn my filter back on after feeding them one night, so they suffocated


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

P45 it sounds like an overstocked tank in your case


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

naw, they were only 6" long, only had them for a few months


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

then how did they die with no filter?









your fish dont need a filter to survive - especially just overnight


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

the filter provided their aeration, there was no air pump


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Innes said:


> your fish dont need a filter to survive - especially just overnight


At night, plants don't produce oxygen: instead, they produce CO2.
So I'd think that proper aeration would be more important at night, even when the fish are much less active.

And why shouldn't fish need a filter to survive (except in goldfish bowls)? A filter is more than just a device for aeration: imo., it's primary function is to keep the water clean...


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

P45 why did you get those Pacu in the first place if you didnt like them?


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

i always thought that if you'r filter's were off for more than a hour that the beneficial bacteria in your filters start's to die of and can cause the ammoina level's and ph to shot up putting the fish under stress that can kill them if left for a long period of time


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

englishman said:


> i always thought that if you'r filter's were off for more than a hour that the beneficial bacteria in your filters start's to die of and can cause the ammoina level's and ph to shot up putting the fish under stress that can kill them if left for a long period of time


 That's correct: if the beneficial bacteria die, the tank has to cycle again, causing all the dangerous spikes (ammonia, nitrItes) that accompany the cycling process.
I don't know if it affects the pH, though...


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

im not sure about the ph but the ammoina does spike


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

> Exactly 1 year ago from some time this month, I was saying the EXACT same thing. Only, I was happy, cuz I thought they were the ugliest fish I ever had the dishonor of raising. I fed those damned things Koi food


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > your fish dont need a filter to survive - especially just overnight
> ...


 I have a small tank with no filter and O have a goldfish bowl with no filter both of these tanks contain fish, they do not contain airstones, they are not overstocked and the fish/amphibians in them have been living in them for over a year in each case nearly 2 in some cases.

Filters are good at helping to keep the tank clean and also to helo add extra oxygen into the tank, but it is no way essential for the survival of fishes (and if it is your tank is overstocked)


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

you must do water changes every day other wise the ammonia would spike or it should i dunno you must have very hardy fish


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

some fish like bettas have special devices to breath air at the surface, cichlids and most characins can not do this.


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

the labrinth organ i think :nod:


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

BeansAranguren said:


> P45 why did you get those Pacu in the first place if you didnt like them?


 i was oblivious to the fact that pacu were not piranha at the time, and while young they look much different than when they mature


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

P45, heh...maybe you had too many "decor" in ya tank man...









:laugh::rasp:

..had ta bring this up...


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I have forgotten to turn back on the power strip on one of my tanks numerous times after doing a water change. I still have yet to lose a fish and they went a good 24 hours or more before I realized my folly.


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

well last night i asked my brother to clean the tank for be but the one thing i didn't mention is that you have to put the water conditioner in BEFORE you put the tap water in the tank but i was able to save my red and im really happy about that, but i was gonna get rid of my pacu because they are so skittish it sucks. ever since i've had them when there were about an inch they would go crazy if you came anywhere near the tank, but i must say they were good fish if you have enough room for them!!!!!!










here is a pic of one of my pacu's (RIP)


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Sorry about your Pacu, but at least now you can get more Ps to replace his space.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I doubt that it was the lack of water conditioner - check your water!!!!!

Oh and heres a handy link about air breathing fishes


----------



## Xenocobra (Sep 6, 2003)

too bad man


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Innes i checked the water and the ammonia level was rocket high!!!!! i sould have cleaned the water out instead of letting my bro do it but ohh well atleast my red is saved and also i asked my brother how much water he took out and he said he took out about 90% of the water and that he added the water strait from the yard hose so it was cold water going in there too soooooooo im guessing that what was probably the reason why they were killed!! ohhhhhhh wellllllll LONG LIVE THE REDS!!!

ohh and Judazzz each pacu was about 7 to 8 inches long they got very big in a year and a half!!!!!!!!!!!

:rock:


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

here are some more pic of my pacu's (RIP)

sorry if they are bad quality


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

.........


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

.........


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

..........


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

nice fish


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Innes said:


> nice fish


 *cough cough*


----------

